# New Super Six Evo and TT bike?



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone hear or read anything about the new "Evo" or TT bike? Or will it not be until the Giro when we might see something?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Nada?


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

nothing official and no other rumors than what came out late last lear about the Evo Super Six. Slice has been out for 3 years? safe bet its going to get a big upgrade.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

They still insist that they don't have anything coming up. I know better. I bet the Evo is shown at the Giro and shipping as a Mid-season release and the TT bike will be shown at the giro or tour for late 11 or 12 model year release. Judging by the back log of super sixs I'd say they are culling the herd to make room for the Evo inventory coming up soon.

Starnut


----------



## Duc Hunter (Aug 10, 2005)

I have heard from sources at Cannondale that they have the Evo & a new Slice that will be out in time for the Tour De France. The Evo apparently is a evolution of the current SS (no pun intended) and that it is lighter than the already very light SS. The Slice though will be a big change from the current model. They apparently will be keeping/improving on the great ride quality while making the bike much slicker in the wind tunnel. I guess they will also take a tri-focused rout in terms of features, a-la the Speed concept, as that is the largest market for this type of bike. As they are/own an Italian team who won the Giro last year, I would not be surprised to see them released for the Team at the Giro. I have also heard that Cannondale has taken massive steps since moving production to Asia to fix the delay issues (I waited 6+ month for my Jekyll so far and more than that for a Slice Hi-Mod). To that end I hear that the 2012 bikes will be hitting dealers just after the traditional Cannondale Dealer event. 

We all know things change, but that is what I hear. No, I don't work for C-Dale, just won 5 at the moment and know a few people. Nothing is firm, but that is what I hear. 

For one I love my Slice and probably would not upgrade. My Super Six is the last of the USA made ones. If they improve that I may retire my frame and upgrade. The current SS is a step up, but not big enough for me to leave my USA made best.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Now that we have seen what appears to be the new "Evo" anyone seen pics of the new TT bikes? I am assuming the Liqui guys have to train on the new bikes eventually. Or will they wait until the Giro to unveil them?


----------

